# Nearest gun shop, and I am out of shot.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Our Online Store Is Currently Closed And Not Taking Orders Until April 13th, 2020. You Are Still Free To Browse Or Save Items To Your Cart!*
*We Apologize For The Inconvenience.*

*Sign on their door.*










Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

with the way they were clearing the shelves here they probably have nothing left on the shelves to sell.

our local shop closed on their own , his dad is 81 and works the store so it is best he not be around too many people.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Both gun stores within driving distance are closed up tight even though in Pa they are allowed to do one-on-one transactions by appointment.

Both have statements on their sites that even though that is allowed they are not doing it.

So...can’t buy guns or liquor in my area - are they trying to tell us mountain folk something....?

Waiting for some stills to open back up in the hills.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

In The Woods said:


> Both gun stores within driving distance are closed up tight even though in Pa they are allowed to do one-on-one transactions by appointment.
> 
> Both have statements on their sites that even though that is allowed they are not doing it.
> 
> ...


My knowledge around here is that stills never close, they just restock, and they will sell to anyone without a mustache or stamped hubcaps.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Gun stores in my area of Indiana are open.
A lot of stuff is sold out, but I'll bet you could find some shot.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Not driving to Indiana for some shot. I can wait the sportsman club is closed also both of them.

No gathering stay in place rule. All the skeet throwers are controlled with remotes, same with sporting clays. How do you disinfect them between people?


 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

WAIT i didn't read mandated to be closed you need to call the GOA gun owners of America they will send a letter reminding the state that firearms and ammunition sales are essential.

my dad was questioning this , "why are they essential" I said , thank Katrina and the ****e-show they made of that.

very shortly after to calm the gun owners and gun public that guns would not be seized or restricted after emergencies 

legislation that they simply can not close gun and ammo sales for a state of emergency was passed fearing that every stete of emergency would be used to restrict gun access.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if you aren't 2 guns and 500+ round stored up , sighted in and well trained on going into any emergency your just late to the party and un-prepaired.

I have seen brand new guns not work , have a bad magazine , manufacturing isn't perfect 

any gun your taking into a poope show should have 250 rounds through it trouble free at an absolute minimum.

you should be able to load unload and hit a paper plate at 25 yards and field strip to clean at an absolute minimum.

ideally you will be very familiar with the guns your planning to use and be able to pass a police type qualification or better with them.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Let's see, gun stores are closed, bars are closed, and churches are closed. What's a ******* to do??


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

This reminds me of the time that I ordered two 25# bags of lead shot from Midway or Brownells or some other online shooting supply store. They sent me the 50 pounds of shot in a USPS medium size Priority Mail box. Three days after I ordered it, the shot arrived at the post office. I went in to pick it up. The postmaster lugged the box from the back room to the counter and said, "I think you've broken the weight record for the heaviest medium Priority Box that I ever handled. What the heck is in there?"

I told him it was two bags of lead shot. The two bags fit perfectly into a medium size Priority mailing box.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

would hav


Cabin Fever said:


> This reminds me of the time that I ordered two 25# bags of lead shot from Midway or Brownells or some other online shooting supply store. They sent me the 50 pounds of shot in a USPS medium size Priority Mail box. Three days after I ordered it, the shot arrived at the post office. I went in to pick it up. The postmaster lugged the box from the back room to the counter and said, "I think you've broken the weight record for the heaviest medium Priority Box that I ever handled. What the heck is in there?"
> 
> I told him it was two bags of lead shot. The two bags fit perfectly into a medium size Priority mailing box.


would have been real close but the fellas over on cast boolits make ingot molds that fit perfect in Med flat rate box , makes almost completely solid lead box

I though the box of lead I traded for one time was heavy , it was muffin tin ingots but the shipper was a carpenter by trade made wood box to go inside the flat rate box to hold the ingots from scraps , when you opened the box you had to unscrew the lid to get to the ingots , he did squeeze a little wadded up news paper in to fill the gaps


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Nimrod said:


> Let's see, gun stores are closed, bars are closed, and churches are closed. What's a ******* to do??


the sucker run is happening the bait store has a 24 hour vending machine out side 

have a few gallons of pickled suckers in the works right now.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a lot of guns and slightly more that 500 rounds for each except the winchester 32 special. 

Evey thing other wise is up to snuff according to what you sucribe to.

Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Al I understand you are good most of us probably are well set and you were probably just getting ahead on sporting clay ammo.

what I am saying is the people who need to run to the store and buy their first gun on pandemic day 1-14 are way behind the 8 ball even if they can buy that first gun and 250 rounds of ammo for it . they often have no idea what they are doing , now way to sight in.
heck they probably bought all 9mm fmj ,I had a land owner who thought he would help me out dispatching a raccoon in a trap I wasn't there he called me after to tell me he shot the **** ,6 rounds later the **** was still alive with 12 holes in it and he went in the house to get the hollow points in the other magazine to finisher the job. FMJ will punch holes , it will kill but it doesn't do a very good job of stopping in any sort of timely manner with anything but really good shot placement but when you can get 20 cent a round bullets or dollar a round bullets people generally buy 20 cent bullets.

as a comparison it is the guy who buys his deer rifle and hunting license the day before opener , believes that the bore sighting should be perfect without testing it then whether it was his complete lack of experience or the sights 6 inches off wounds the deer and makes us all look bad when he trespasses across 3 properties looking for it .


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We are set here.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't buy 2.00 a round ammo either. Is why I bought my 22 hornet, when Rim fire ammo was in short supply and they wanted 20 cents per round. I can reload the 22 hornet into a perfect squirrel rifle as perfect as the 22 LR was for about 10 cents a round. Is also some bad stuff on close coyotes.

I am reloading my 20 ga slugs, about a dollar for the sabots and lead, a primer and 20Plus grains of powder. beats $20.00 for a box of 5 at the gun store and wally world.

The guys who waited for the pandimic to hit to buy a gun are the same type of people that ran out and bought a pick up load of TP berfore it ran out. They are fear driven and I think have came to believe this mess is never going to go away.
They see Hords from the big citys NY, Detroit, Chicago and La invadeing the country side looking for easy people to steal food and TP from.

I have a huge supply of ammo not out of fear. It is a hobby reloading, shooting game with ammo I put together my self. Years of testing has resulted in being able to be sitting behind my shooting sticks and a coypte appers off to my right, a right handed shooter being able to take the rifle and roll on my side and get a shot that connects earning me some CHa CHING.

Shooting a deer and know it will drop nearly where it was standing.


 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Al we have very similar reasons for having the ammo we do.

I develop a round I really like , shoots the way I like and performs in game the way I like.
then I get enough components to build that round for years to come.


----------

